# Are my Dogs Fat?



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

ok. so the subject comes up about dogs being fat. i see dogs the same size as mine, eating twice as much, getting the same amount of exercise, and i look at bubba and he looks like a linebacker....

so i have taken pictures....i expect that malia is heavier than she should be, but i'm not going to tell the old girl that in her last years, it's necessary to be svelte, so she has been allowed to gain a few pounds, plus her fur has come back in and she is lusciously thick...as she aged, she got a little swaybacked, so her back dips...i think from age...to our knowledge, she is not in pain...she's actually in very good shape..

bubba, on the other hand, has a wide chest like an english bull dog....he is dense and bulky.....











this one is malia:


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Re,
your dogs are in wonderful shape. Your old girl is a liittle soft but good night we all are. Your Bubba has that barrel chest and as I remember didn't feel real fatty over the ribs. I think they loook wonderful and know from hands on they felt right. I am so glad their coats are filling back in.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

I think it comes down to know thy dog. You know your dogs better than any of us, what their activity levels are, if they're happy & healthy and pain free. 

As long as they're getting exercise, can move around freely w/o constrictions and you're happy with their health thats all that matters. 

I always think Morgan looks a little chubby around her ribs, but she's got a different body style than Nallah or Remi and so I can't compare her to them. She runs just as hard as they do and is as healthy as a horse, so I have to keep that in the back of my mind too. 

We know they're fed well, Re. Don't let somebody else (unless its your vet) tell you otherwise. :smile:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i guess bill would say if i didn't have something to worry about, my life would be without meaning....it's their breed, though, that keeps me concerned...

they get exercised, but it's walking either outside or on the treadmill or both....a 1/2 mile to a mile a day, six days a week....

they play with each other....and chase each other like crazy....but neither one has a whole lot of stamina....bubba, because of his breathing and malia because of her age....she's slowing down....

but their breeds, both of them, have back issues....and too much weight can be a real hassle, for malia because of that corgi back, and bubba because of that curly tail and his nasal passages...we did roto rooter them, but pugs don't regulate temperature very well...so they cannot get over exerted....

boy, for such a dense little tough guy, he's a real pansy kind of dog LOL

thank you, liz....i know you've felt them....and you are very kind....and northwoods....you're a sweetie, too....i'm going to stop worrying about it now.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

They look fine. Especially Malia. You said she is what.. 12 years old? She looks GREAT for an old dog.

They both have small indents for a waist which is good.. I don't know much about pugs so I don't know if he is overweight or not.. but if you can feel his ribs easily, then probably not.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I think they look great, for a pug to have a nice indent in front of the hips i'm impressed!! all the pugs i ever see are sausage like! :lol: I keep mine more lean but it comes down to preference imo, I can see the last 2 ribs of mine which is where i like to keep him, some prefer not to, but to me, your dogs do not look fat at all, they look very nice!!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

May I start out by saying can I smooch that face? He's just to cute, oh sorry back to it. I don't think they look bad at all. I don't know how old Bubba is and I haven't been around that many Pugs but I see a waist and we had one come in at the shelter about 2 months ago and that poor thing was fat and it was young. Also allot bigger looking than your guy looks.

I feel the same way about them getting older. I just brought home an about 10 or 11 year old Basset/Redbone mix and I thought she was real fat till I put my hands on her. She is real thick but I can feel her ribs and just think she needs to get a little in shape as I'm sure she hasn't had much exercise. But I don't think I'll cut her food a lot and I know I feed Turtle a little to much but she's not to bad and she's older to.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

No. No. No. No. No. They don't look fat at all. They look just lovely. Bill's right about you.:biggrin1:


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

I think they look great! That's a nice indentation in the waist for both of them. I thought Tanis was still battling the bulge because he has a layer of fat on his chest - but when I bathed him last week I could see his hip bones and his rib cage feels nice and tight. As said above, "know thy dog."


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

richelle. bill's always been right about me.
he had to deal with me from the beginning before i ever made it to the board....i can hear him laughing at me from a year ago.

liz...i love that line 'but good night. we all are'. ain't that the truth. 

bishop, you don't know what that says to me....about malia...she's my husband's girl...he likes her better than me...so to hear you say that about her...well...maybe raw will help her live a little longer....her beginnings were so horrid.

tobi....he had more of an indent a while ago and he looked like he was going to topple over. we let him get to where he looks more balanced....he's a short pug, small for his breed and he does look like a suppository when he's lying down 

herzo.....you can come over anytime and smooch my dog, if you bring yours with you....

i can feel malia's ribs...her fur is getting very thick..it's her belly that lost the tuck....but we're just not going to do anything about it....malia walks about 1/2 mile to a mile a day...

oh, thank you, michiefgrrl.....now my husband will read this and i can shut up about it 

i'm very happy now...i've finally graduated to a real raw feeder for i've run out of things to worry about LOL


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

magicre said:


> richelle. bill's always been right about me.
> 
> 
> bishop, you don't know what that says to me....about malia...she's my husband's girl...he likes her better than me... LOL


She's got an itty bitty waist and a big chest.... isn't that what all men like?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

mischiefgrrl said:


> She's got an itty bitty waist and a big chest.... isn't that what all men like?


amen, but i don't know what he was thinking when he married me LOL...i'm just a little fat chick


----------



## Roo (Oct 17, 2010)

This thread makes me feel better, Lola is a pug beagle mix (has pug body) and with her deep chest it's hard to tell if she's fat. Seeing the pics of your pug gives me a better idea.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Roo said:


> This thread makes me feel better, Lola is a pug beagle mix (has pug body) and with her deep chest it's hard to tell if she's fat. Seeing the pics of your pug gives me a better idea.


it's hard isn't it, with that linebacker chest and rib cage?

i am so glad i posted this thread...now honey can say i told you so and i'll make him a steak dinner!


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

I've heard from some longtime raw feeders that a healthy, raw fed dog won't over- or under-eat. As long as they're getting proper nutrition, they'll always self-monitor and won't get too fat or too skinny. Sure, they might pig out one day, but then the next day they'll make up for it by eating less. The one exception, they say, are older dogs who are switched to raw. Many of them have developed some bad habits and can't self-regulate their weight. Thoughts on this?


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Wow, a pug with a waist? He looks good, even if he might topple over, you can blame his genes for being prone-to-topple.
That's all I have to say :biggrin:
Malia, she doesn't even look her age, which is good too.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

SpooOwner said:


> I've heard from some longtime raw feeders that a healthy, raw fed dog won't over- or under-eat. As long as they're getting proper nutrition, they'll always self-monitor and won't get too fat or too skinny. Sure, they might pig out one day, but then the next day they'll make up for it by eating less. The one exception, they say, are older dogs who are switched to raw. Many of them have developed some bad habits and can't self-regulate their weight. Thoughts on this?


allow me to introduce you to my pug, bubba LOL

i swear bubba would eat dirt if he thought it were food and i think the pug eaters club is a very large one....


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Tanis has never "had enough" and is always on the prowl. He started PMR at 4 years old. Tiffa, runs away from her food then when I convince her it's not going to hurt her - she grabs it and buries it. I don't know how much actually gets into her tummy by the time Tanis figures out she's hidden it. I figure she'll eventually get hungry enough to eat when she's fed.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

magicre said:


> allow me to introduce you to my pug, bubba LOL


How old was he when you started him on raw?



mischiefgrrl said:


> Tanis has never "had enough" [...] He started PMR at 4 years old.


Exactly.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I agree with the others. They both look wonderful. I think if I lived any closer I would have to come and give your dogs a hug...especially Bubba. I love him. He looks like a little tank....

I love the saying "know thy dog" because it is so true. I think as long as you can easily feel their ribs, they are getting exercise and are happy and healthy, then your doin' good. Your pups look like they are getting all of the above. :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

magicre said:


> allow me to introduce you to my pug, bubba LOL
> 
> i swear bubba would eat dirt if he thought it were food and i think the pug eaters club is a very large one....


lol! Piper will eat anything that fits into her mouth... dirt piles included. She loves the "is this food?" game.... especially running around the backyard grabbing everything. Leaves, twigs, flowers, grass, foam, lint (oh she LOVES lint.. its like cotton candy though and is hard to get out of her mouth!), cotton balls... you name it, she's tried to eat it.


----------



## Kofismom (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks for posting those pictures. Kofi is an English bulldog that is built like a little tank. I am always concerned about her weight.

The weather is very hot and humid here, so exercise has always been a concern.

I would love to try posting a picture, but have never been able to figure that out.

Anyway, great thread, and your dogs are beautiful!


----------



## Kofismom (Sep 14, 2010)

I think I have a new picture of Kofi in my sig picture. I shows her body, I know the head is perfect :happy: 
If it's not there just pretend this whole thing never happened :biggrin:


----------



## Kofismom (Sep 14, 2010)

Kofismom said:


> I think I have a new picture of Kofi in my sig picture. I shows her body, I know the head is perfect :happy:
> If it's not there just pretend this whole thing never happened :biggrin:


Nope, wrong picture, and the picture's not there anyway. 
Never mind......


----------



## Montana (Apr 10, 2011)

Mine did get a bit chunky over the winter, this being her very first cold winter, and the first winter I've had her. She's quite the lazy bum though, so exercise was tough in the -40 degree weather! I'm investing in a tread mill this upcoming winter.  She's currently lost a bit since being a bit more active in the nicer spring/summer months. Although, when I did go to the vet, she looked at her weight and said she would really like to see more of a waste on Montana... but she was comparing her current weight to the weight when I first got her when she was an unhealthy, skinny, mangy street dog! Oiy...

Yours do look good though!! Love the sheen in the fur!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

You want to see a fat pug? I'll try to get a picture for you of my friends 13yo pug, then you'll realise Bubba is in pretty good shape for a linebacker (or prop (rugby) as we would call him down under!).


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

SpooOwner said:


> How old was he when you started him on raw?
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.


that's true, spoo...he was over two when we started him.....maybe if i had had him as a pup...i see what you're saying.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

magicre said:


> that's true, spoo...he was over two when we started him.....maybe if i had had him as a pup...i see what you're saying.


Yeah, there's no hard line, but 2 yrs is definitely too old. Four months seems fine, 6 months seems fine, but somewhere between 6 months and 1 year, and the dog has lost the ability to self-regulate food.


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

I don't think Sassy would have ever been able to self regulate but Max started raw at 8 years old and will stop eating in the face of food. Guess he is at the other end, maybe seniors do have more sense.

Max looks exactly the same at proper weight as when he was chunky. The fuzz covers all, not just the thickness of it it is all swirly and flips out every which way. I have to put my hands on him to feel the ribs and other bony bits to know how he is doing. I think he is getting a bit chunky, feeling solid and the hip bones are not easily felt just now, back to a strict 70 ounces a week for a bit for him.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Yeah, there are always outliers. It's an interesting trend.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

if EVER i get another puppy.....i will think of you, spoo


----------

